# Number Range Starting at 1



## JHusk (Dec 23, 2022)

What would be the FORMULA to list the numbers between the value of a cell and 1? Basically finding all whole numbers between 1 and the value of the cell.

Example
(Source) A1 = 4
(Result) B1 = 1 / B2 = 2 / B3 = 3 / B4 = 4 / etc.

Purpose, I want to enter a number into a cell (A1), and create a data validation for later use with 1 through the value of that cell (A1)


----------



## mumps (Dec 23, 2022)

I don't think that you can create a data validation list with a formula.  You'll need a macro.  In what cell do you want the data validation list?


----------



## JHusk (Dec 23, 2022)

mumps said:


> I don't think that you can create a data validation list with a formula.  You'll need a macro.  In what cell do you want the data validation list?


Not necessarily needing the data to go directly into a data validation list. Just need to create the number list first (in B1 for this example). From there I can setup the Data Validation with OFFSET.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 23, 2022)

How about in B1
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=sequence(A1)
```
And then id the DV use 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=B1#
```


----------



## JHusk (Dec 23, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about in B1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!!! Exactly what I was needing. Thank you...


----------



## Fluff (Dec 23, 2022)

Glad we could help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

